# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  script for oracle how to list up all processes

## Eldrik

Hi,

does anyone know, or have a script für oracle that lists up all processes that are currently working on that Database?

Or is there a function in Oracle DBA Studio or another homebuild Programme of Oracle to list up all processes???

Hope for an answer!

Greetz
Eldrik

----------

